# legally allowed to keep from casting net



## everyday (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you only allowed to keep forage fish or are blue gill allowed also? I know that you are allowed no game fish the question is really on the blue gill.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

everyday said:


> are you only allowed to keep forage fish or are blue gill allowed also? I know that you are allowed no game fish the question is really on the blue gill.


no bluegill either.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ducky is right on. If memory serves me correctly, someone here on OGF was fined $15 per Bluegill that they had caught from a cast net a couple years ago. I think their fine was something aroudn $200 or something like that.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

From the fishing regs.....

CAST NETS- Forage fish may be taken with cast nets only in the Inland Fishing District. It is unlawful to use a cast net with a square mesh less than 1/4 inch or larger than 1 inch on a side, or with a diameter of greater than 10 feet. It is illegal to use a cast net within a distance of 1000 feet downstream from any dam posted with Division of Wildlife signs indicating cast net use is prohibited.

FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.


----------



## everyday (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------

